# New bottle display room/ holiday shop



## Oldihtractor (Nov 24, 2008)

We already have a produce stand so adding a holiday shop to the farm. wreathes x-mas trees etc.. gonna  have some bottle displays as well in the shop.. Some pics of the work thus far..


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 24, 2008)

#2


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 24, 2008)

#3


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 24, 2008)

#4


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 24, 2008)

Window in partly insulated ready to finish..


----------



## LC (Nov 24, 2008)

*Looking good Oldihtractor !* So far I am impressed , hope everything runs smooth and you getterdone fast ! Are you going to keep a rusty look to it as it appears now , or are you going to finish it out with drywall or paneling ? Which ever the case , it is going ot be nice ,


----------



## capsoda (Nov 24, 2008)

LC is right, loking good. What was the building used before.


----------



## Stardust (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm impressed...looking good.....hope we get to see the finished  product...[]
 Good Luck with it all...star*


----------



## Oldihtractor (Nov 24, 2008)

It's an old long carriage barn.   about 30x120  center section is 3 stories root cellar main floor with dbl doors and loft.. built about 1880 all pegged.. has ben a major project to restore but getting there..

 We are gonna leave ir in the old barn look no finshed walls and gonna put old tounge n grove flooring back down over the ply board... Just didn't have an old window for the project but will find one in time to replace that modern day thing.. We are kind of purists and like the priginal look..


----------



## madpaddla (Nov 24, 2008)

Nothing like the original.  Keep it up.  Thanks for sharing.  And you folks are doing your best to get it back to original.  Amen to the purist.  Good luck and keep those pics comin.


----------



## JOETHECROW (Nov 24, 2008)

Love the original rustic look,...glad you're keeping that/ I agree,...modern replacement windows are hard to swallow, ..looks wise.
 no matter how 'efficient' they may be.     Joe


----------



## buzzkutt033 (Nov 25, 2008)

great project....  pic #4 my favorite. love the shelving on the left and the neat colors on the walls opposite. keep up the good work.  thanx for sharing your photos.

 jim


----------



## Stardust (Nov 25, 2008)

When do you expect it to be done?
 I also love the natural look...
 Cant wait to see the finished pics...[]
 with the owners in the pic....

 nice work [][]

 I always admired my sister-in-law as she took wood working course and made half there furniture. My daughter-in-law is a natural. I'm lucky if I can hammer a nail in my horse hair walls. lol they bounce right out...[]
 I admire so many people here who have many talents..they are blessed.


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 1, 2008)

Not a lot of progress but had to get things rollin along   It's begining  to look a lot like christmas!!! Will add bottle displays when time lets me...

 Pic of my boy's the true owners of the shop with the big boss!!!


----------



## Stardust (Dec 1, 2008)

what a BEAUTIFUL FAMILY John....
 that picture made my day this morning....
 It's looking good!
 Now we just need one with you in it!
 Set the timer and run into the picture...
 and []


----------



## GuntherHess (Dec 1, 2008)

The best maker of old looking windows I have found are Marvin windows. They are what they use in the historic section of town here. Not cheap though.


----------



## Stardust (Dec 10, 2008)

Is is all ready yet?
 My surgery has been delayed due to an infection and possible kidney problems that  never knew I had, so I was looking to see more pics before I'm out of here for a while...
 Was looking at your things on e-bay. You have a nice collection of things on there.
 I'll have to bookmark you so I can buy something from you nice people....[] once things settle down here...
 One of my brothers that I told you about has a store on there also.
 Hope all is well out there....
 You are really a nice family...
 Glad I got to know you a bit...I'll check back in case more pics show up, as I'm taking it one day at a time.....
 Enjoy those kids as they grow up so fast....

 John,
 Do you ever make it further down the Cape? My sis has a nice store down there....
 Once again Good Luck....


----------



## Stardust (Dec 28, 2008)

WERE THERE MORE FINAL PICS JOHN?
 I'M SEARCHING, WAS THINKING THEY WOULD BE HERE.
 I'LL KEEP LOOKING...
 I FEEL KIKE I'M PLAYING WHERE'S WALDO? LOL  [] [] []


----------



## Oldihtractor (Dec 29, 2008)

Star got real bizzy with the season and only got so far.. need to put up shelves for some milks etc.. will get back on the project soon.. but will be traveling for work extensivly for the next 7 weeks.. so bottles will be on hold!!!!


----------



## Stardust (Jan 2, 2009)

i just wanted to make sure i didn't miss a thing john.
 have safe safe time traveling.
 happy new year to you and the mrs.'s
 and your lovely children.


----------

